# January



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about a trip down next month. I've fished Gulf Shores/Ft. Morgan in the spring, summer and fall, all with good results. What should I expect in January? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

So far the water temps (in close) have been decent; cold front next week :-(

Offshore will depend on your bait selection and how far out/deep you go.

Safe travels.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I havent had much luck in January in the surf. However, there are some good spots inshore to fish. Sheepshead should be all over the bridges and piers. There are some good deepwater spots near pickens and Chickenbone Soundside.
Let me know before you get here and maybe we can plan a trip.


----------

